# Anyone had throat clearing problems after total thyroidectomy for cancer



## Hope57

Hi everyone,
Just 1 week post total thyroidectomy and lymph gland surgery for Papillary
cancer.
Since surgery, i have had this constant need to clear my throat, like there
is some phlem stuck there.
Some days i only need to clear 3 times in a day, but other days its every 1/2hr.
I assume it has something to do with the surgery healing or the breathing
tube as the anethetist said the tube was very large.

Anyone else had this problem,

thanks for your support


----------



## Andros

Hope57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just 1 week post total thyroidectomy and lymph gland surgery for Papillary
> cancer.
> Since surgery, i have had this constant need to clear my throat, like there
> is some phlem stuck there.
> Some days i only need to clear 3 times in a day, but other days its every 1/2hr.
> I assume it has something to do with the surgery healing or the breathing
> tube as the anethetist said the tube was very large.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem,
> 
> thanks for your support


Interesting and very annoying, I am sure. I did not have surgery so I can't comment on any relationship but..................may I suggest gargling w/ some warm salt water?

Otherwise, how are feeling? Pretty good, I hope?


----------



## CareBear3030

I think I replied to your post on another board... but I have the same thing. It seems to be worse when I talk more. I think it is my vocal cord causing the feeling... which incidentally is and does continue to get better every day.

I think it is all part of the healting process.


----------



## carol9999

yes, my throat felt strange and that throat clearing problem and strange noice came out when i coughed.... i remember it lasted a week or two...good luck and speedy recovery


----------



## viva

andros said:


> interesting and very annoying, i am sure. I did not have surgery so i can't comment on any relationship but..................may i suggest gargling w/ some warm salt water?
> 
> Otherwise, how are feeling? Pretty good, i hope?


noooo salt water!


----------



## viva

Hope57 said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just 1 week post total thyroidectomy and lymph gland surgery for Papillary
> cancer.
> Since surgery, i have had this constant need to clear my throat, like there
> is some phlem stuck there.
> Some days i only need to clear 3 times in a day, but other days its every 1/2hr.
> I assume it has something to do with the surgery healing or the breathing
> tube as the anethetist said the tube was very large.
> 
> Anyone else had this problem,
> 
> thanks for your support


I had mine a week ago. The best thing to get is cough drops, it'll get better like that.


----------



## lavender

had my TT 3 months ago (although not for cancer). Yes, I had a tickle in my throat which made me cough, and the coughing was very painful after the surgery.

Can't remember which doc it was, but I was told that thyroidectomy is "very fine microsurgery" that involves getting your thyroid off your larangeal nerve-which allows you to speak and is now causing the throat clearing sensation.

It did get better for me. Took about 4-6 weeks for my voice to fully recover (I sing for fun and was really relieved when my high notes came back!) and the cough is but a memory.

I bought a ton of cough drops, and drank a whole lot of warm herbal tea with honey. Mint and Chamomile are very soothing.

Although a good suggestion at other times, I can't imagine trying to gargle after thyroid surgery. LOL. The thought of having to stretch your neck back alone probably feels impossible to you right now!


----------



## Hope57

Thanks everyone,
its now starting to get better, but my neck where i had the disecton is very tight, but specialst said it could take a few months to heal. Now just waiting for RAI.


----------

